# dry cat food suggestion please



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I need to get my canned food only cat gradually used to dry food over the next few weeks as he will need to eat dry food for a week when we are gone. He was taken off dry food by hisnvet a couple years ago due to kidney problems (which completely resolved on canned food diet).
He does have history of vomitting up dry food...so if you have a suggestion of a well tolerated dry food for a 13 yr old cat, id appreciate it.
Note: no one can come to my house 3x day to feed him canned food, that isnt an option, nor will I board him. Being confined gives him horrible constant stress diarrhea.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I guess no one had a suggestion. 
I happened to get an email from Petflow today, cyber monday, so decided to take a look at the various options. 
Lo and behold, I discovered they still sell the one and only dry cat food (EVO) that my cat did well on (my local pet food store refused to carry it after the 2nd recall and no other local pet store ever carried it).
So, I was able to order it and now my cat is all set for us being gone.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was going to recommend EVO.
I have used a timed feeder with an ice pack in it to keep canned food cold, that way I only needed people to stop by once a day or every other day. That worked well for me in the past.
I have an earlier version of this one
Amazon.com: Cat Mate C50 Automatic Pet Feeder: Pet Supplies


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I just saw your thread now, and I would recommend Orijen dry cat foods. My cat is a very picky eater and he loves Orijen dry food. We only feed it once a day or a few times a week. He has been on wet food all his life, but he enjoys the change of pace from time-to-time


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I was going to recommend EVO.
> I have used a timed feeder with an ice pack in it to keep canned food cold, that way I only needed people to stop by once a day or every other day. That worked well for me in the past.
> I have an earlier version of this one
> Amazon.com: Cat Mate C50 Automatic Pet Feeder: Pet Supplies


That pet feeder seems really cool. Did you order from amazon yourself? I noticed it said "for orders to arrive by dec 24, select standard shipping"..... then in another place ( under the company shipping info) it said orders arrive in 3-5 business days. 
Do you recall if yours came in 3 -5 days?
Also, in the comments/reviews section, people said, "only buy the one made in England" but I never could see any reference to where it was made in the product description.
Thoughts?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I could come over and feed him morning and evening each day until Christmas eve, but I have forgotten what days you will be gone.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

lgnutah said:


> That pet feeder seems really cool. Did you order from amazon yourself? I noticed it said "for orders to arrive by dec 24, select standard shipping"..... then in another place ( under the company shipping info) it said orders arrive in 3-5 business days.
> Do you recall if yours came in 3 -5 days?
> Also, in the comments/reviews section, people said, "only buy the one made in England" but I never could see any reference to where it was made in the product description.
> Thoughts?



I actually bought mine many years ago at petsmart.
I think the "arrive by Dec 24th" is for Christmas. Most of their items are marked that way right now. Although, this time of year, things are slower to arrive.

If you did go with something like this I would try it out first when you are home to make sure it is set properly and the cats are good with it. I also had someone come daily just to make sure everything was okay with the house in general.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Drs foster and smith also carries it.
Not so great reviews on that site, although most of the negative reviews are about the timer, which can be confusing at first, which is why I would suggest trying it while you are home.


----------

